# boston hotels



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

we are going to boston for st patricks day parade and wondered if anyone could recommend a mid priced decent hotel in or around Boston. We don't mind being outside the city so long as there are good transport links into Boston. Also we are looking for hotels that have free parking, as we are on a tight budget. Any recommendations would be grateful We don't know anything abut Boston as in any big city have been told there are rough areas to avoid, would be grateful for any information on that as well or any websites I could be directed to
thanking you:clap2:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's this year's parade you're planning to see, you just missed it. The St. Patrick's parade is normally held the Sunday before - or at least it was this year. Was just reading an account of it in the Boston Globe. Rainy, windy day, so not as many spectators as you'd usually find.

You can catch pictures of the parade last Sunday here: Scenes from the St. Patrick's Day Breakfast and Parade - Boston.com

The Globe does have a section on things to do in town to celebrate St. Patrick's Day. Check the section on the right side of this page: Boston.com
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> If it's this year's parade you're planning to see, you just missed it. The St. Patrick's parade is normally held the Sunday before - or at least it was this year. Was just reading an account of it in the Boston Globe. Rainy, windy day, so not as many spectators as you'd usually find.
> 
> You can catch pictures of the parade last Sunday here: Scenes from the St. Patrick's Day Breakfast and Parade - Boston.com
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for your reply, I thought we had missed it too, apparantly there was one on the 14th March and another on the 21st, or that is what I had read into it. I hope we have'nt missed it but we will go to Boston anyway,as we really want to see it before returning to Ireland, so if you have any good suggestions re: reasonable hotels ect: I would really appreciate your suggestions. Thanks again Denise


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Though I'm from the area, I tend to avoid staying right in the city. (Boston has a reputation for bad drivers, so I tend to avoid taking a car into the city - but that's me.)

If you're just staying for a couple of days, you might consider one of the airport hotels. They're on a rather busy road running north of the airport. But they all have regular shuttles to the airport - and there's a subway line into the heart of the city from the airport. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Though I'm from the area, I tend to avoid staying right in the city. (Boston has a reputation for bad drivers, so I tend to avoid taking a car into the city - but that's me.)
> 
> If you're just staying for a couple of days, you might consider one of the airport hotels. They're on a rather busy road running north of the airport. But they all have regular shuttles to the airport - and there's a subway line into the heart of the city from the airport.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you so much Bev, we thought that ourselves, I would prefer to stay outide the city, with good transport links, as long as we are near nice little restaurants, pubs, night life with atmosphere, thats what we really want. I have looked at Cambridge, it sounds really lovely, but maybe a little expensive, is that the case? problem is I love these kind of areas, that we mostly can't afford, Oh for a Lottery win!!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Cambridge is a great, funky little area, but as you have noticed, it tends to run expensive. When I'm in the area, I stay on the North Shore - but that's because my parents were living there and I kind of know the area. 

I do know they are having some problems this week in Boston with the transport system, thanks to the heavy rain storms they've last the last few weeks. There's at least one of the underground stations in the city that has a tendency to flood - and the Green line out to the suburbs has been washed out in one spot. Otherwise I might have suggested looking out that direction.

You might try checking for hotels up on Route 1 north of the airport. There are LOTS of restaurants up that way and you're not too far from public transport - either the train or just use the hotel shuttle services to the airport and on from there.

Sorry I don't have more specific suggestions for you. It's been ages since I lived in the area - and I normally don't go into the city all that much when I'm in town.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## asjones (Feb 26, 2010)

I think you're out of luck on parades, but the weather is supposed to be gorgeous in Boston this weekend.

your hotel question depends on how you define inexpensive. Cambridge probably has some decent options for $150/night, maybe a little more in Harvard Square - the weekends can be a little cheaper than mid-week, since there are many business travelers. Check out the Le Meridien near Central Square and MIT/Kendall: MIT Hotel- Le Meridien Cambridge
There's also a Marriott at Kendall Square which frequently has decent weekend rates. You certainly won't go below $100/night.

That type of place will put you in walking or transit distance of many of your target items, including the subway. As Bev noted, flooding has been fierce (10" of rain this past weekend), and the green line of the subway has some washouts, although probably far enough out to not interfere with where you'd stay. The red line on the subway is in good shape, after some rather extreme flooding around Alewife. I'd recommend trying to stay somewhere in Cambridge area within walking distance of that line: stops are Kendall, Central, Harvard, Porter, Davis, and Alewife, for reference - look at mbta.com for maps. Harvard is the portion that most fits your description if you want to be a short walk from amenities. (Porter and Davis are very nice, but no hotels.) Central has many great restaurants, but isn't as "cute" - Kendall/MIT is more business/university oriented (although if you're into modern architecture, tour the MIT campus). Kendall is also the jumping on point for several of the Boston tour buses. There are also some bed and breakfasts that are cheaper - but availability can be difficult since they are small. Try out an online hotel site like kayak.com to see a map of those hotels/beds and breakfast and just start seeing who has availability for the weekend.

If you stay in Cambridge, there really aren't bad parts, unless you're wandering around drunk at 2 am and do something stupid. You're unlikely to accidentally wander too far into an undesirable area if you're in Boston tourist areas in the daytime.

If you want cheaper and want to drive in to the city, look at Burlington or Woburn - many cheap weekend options. You can drive to Alewife station and take the red line in to the city.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

asjones said:


> I think you're out of luck on parades, but the weather is supposed to be gorgeous in Boston this weekend.
> 
> your hotel question depends on how you define inexpensive. Cambridge probably has some decent options for $150/night, maybe a little more in Harvard Square - the weekends can be a little cheaper than mid-week, since there are many business travelers. Check out the Le Meridien near Central Square and MIT/Kendall: MIT Hotel- Le Meridien Cambridge
> There's also a Marriott at Kendall Square which frequently has decent weekend rates. You certainly won't go below $100/night.
> ...


Thanks to both yourself and Bev, we got a fantastic deal with hotwire, for the Radisson hotel in the theatre district, we had a fabulous time, took a tour and went for dinner in the oldest restaurant in Boston the Old Union oyster house, apparantley this is were JFK proposed to Jackie, it was beautiful, we have had a ball the people are fantastic and so helpful, I was shocked at the time and trouble they took to help us out when we got lost, we are in Cape Cod now, really beautiful, marthas vineyard tomorrow, returning back to canada sunday, has been great and so glad we did it, thank you both for all your suggestions, there is a parade in Holyoke on saturday, but I want to see the vineyard so will have to forgo it this year, but will be back again, 
Regards Denise


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds brilliant! But given that you're from Ireland (and probably sound like it), it's no surprise you got the royal treatment from the locals. Sitting in a pub in Waterford one time, I recall (after my first Guinness) thinking how odd it was that everyone around me sounded like "back home" in Boston.

Enjoy the Cape and the Vineyard. Sounds like you're having an ideal trip.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

